# Kill / Murder in לא תרצח



## Bakamono

Hello / Shalom!

I'd like to know if לא תרצח (from the Ten Commandments) should be translated as "You shall not kill" or "You shall not murder".

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## BBman

As long as I remember, it is : "Thou shall not murder"


----------



## Aoyama

To kill is "laarog" (sorry, no Hebrew on my PC) ...


----------



## Flaminius

Salut Ao,

It's _laharog_ (להרג) with a hey as the first consonant.


----------



## Aoyama

Absolutely 
Righting Hebrew phonetically has its risks ...


----------



## MarcB

Aoyama said:


> To kill is "laarog" (sorry, no Hebrew on my PC) ...


virtual Hebrew keyboards:
 http://www.amhaaretz.org/translit/
http://yuval.memebot.com/keyboard/hebrew.htm 
http://www.gate2home.com/?language=he&sec=2


----------



## Aoyama

רב תודות,באמת
And then also not "righting" but "writing". Can't correct that anymore ...


----------



## Bakamono

Thanks a lot for the replies!


----------



## berndf

If I had to choose between "You shall not kill" and "You shall not murder" I would opt for the latter as well. But I would prefer something like "You shall not kill without a valid reason" because in biblical Hebrew רצח seems to apply to all kinds of criminal, even including negligent homicide. My dictionary of biblical Hebrew translates only the Piel form as "murder" in the strict sense of the word; and "לא תרצח" in the Ten Commandments is Qal.


----------

